# 02 Nissan Sentra GXE Shifting Problem???



## hemiram (Jul 12, 2011)

I have an 02 GXE automatic. This morning I was on my way home and it got stuck in 2nd gear all the way home. Reverse and neutral were there but would not shift out of 2nd, not even if I manually shifted it. I got home, shut it off, and cleared a O2 sensor code that comes on once and a while. Started it back up and drove it down the street and it was shifting perfect. What's going on here??


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Are you sure it was 2nd and not 3rd gear? 3rd gear is the fail-safe mode for an automatic transmission that has an electrical issue.


----------



## hemiram (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm sorry, it was 3rd.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

If it happens again, have it checked for stored transmission codes. There is a procedure to do it if you don't have a scantool, but it's a little involved. I would suggest you download a copy of the service manual for the procedure.


----------



## hemiram (Jul 12, 2011)

I have a obd II scanner and it did not pick up any transmissioncodes. I did notice just before I started it back up that the "od" light was flashing for a second then stopped and that when I drove it around the block and it was perfect. I have noticed a slight grinding/knocking noise when I first start it cold that maybe coming from the transmission but it goes away after a few minutes. Fluid looks and smells good also.


----------



## worthirt (May 21, 2013)

OBD II scanners have a habit of not picking up tranny codes, unless you have one specific to that make and/or of car. example: With my VW, my OBD II scanner wouldn't, but once I got the cable and the software for that make of car I could (I was going after an airbag light).


----------

